# Phone Issue



## aelliott (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a cordless phone that currently won't accept phone calls from a single cell phone. The phone will ring, I'll answer, and then I can't hear my best friend on the other line. Other cell phones and calls from landlines work just fine and my best friend can hear me, but I can't hear her. It only happens between her cell and my land line. 

Does anybody have any ideas of what might be going on, or, better yet, how to fix it?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi aelliot


Does your friends cell have your number blocked ?


----------



## aelliott (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't think so. She's the one calling me (I don't have long distance), and until Friday it worked just fine and she can hear me, I just can't hear her. Can you block it accidentally? If so how would one go about unblocking it? It's driving us both crazy.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Its very possible it may have been accidentally blocked, what your friend needs to do is look over her phone's documentation on how to access its security features to block or unblock numbers or if a mute feature has been activated.


----------



## aelliott (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks. I'll pass that on and have her check.


----------



## aelliott (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay, my friend checked it out, and the security settings are normal, but the problem is still ongoing. So, the phone will ring, caller id shows her number, she can hear me, but I can't hear her. This only happens from her cell phone to my land line, and my number isn't blocked on her cell. Any other suggestions?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Have your friend call her cell network provider to explain the issue, the problem can be from their network side.


----------



## aelliott (Apr 18, 2011)

That's the point we're at. We've ruled out any issue on my end, and now we're just waiting for her tech support division to return her call, which apparently doesn't have to be done for up to 24 hours after the initial call was placed. Boy am I glad I don't have her provider.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Keep us informed of your progress.


----------

